# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Krasnodar???

## Mikkiboy

Hi 
I'm planning a 10 day trip to South Russian in November.  I will be staying close to Krasnodar.  I would be grateful for any information about the area, sights to see, things to do, places to visit, for a young at heart 40 something. 
Please don't just say "Google it" because I have tried and couldn't find much that i can understand, in English that is.  If anybody knows of a good website about the region then that would be wonderful. 
I understand that that region rich in Cossack culture and would love to learn a little more about that too 
Thanks

----------


## Lampada

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krasnodar  http://eng.russ-yug.ru/section/2/ 
Фотографии города: http://onrent.ru/foto/1.html http://onrent.ru/foto/2.html http://onrent.ru/foto/3.html http://onrent.ru/foto/4.html  http://fotoplenka.ru/catalog/rubr4/album223788/  http://fotoplenka.ru/catalog/rubr4/album219669/

----------

